

Ask HN: More reliable than shared webhosting, more friendly than a VPS? - falldowngoboom

I have several past projects and clients on shared web hosts. Basically, a single server, running apache configured to run hundreds of virtual domains.<p>I've been monitoring these sites and there are frequent service hiccups. At least once a day there is a slow/response time (&#62;8secs), no response, high load (&#62;20), etc. This isn't a problem with one provider, it's simply what happens when one of the sites on the same server is hacked or gets high load, or a script gets stuck in a loop, etc.<p>I use a VPS for my own projects, and it is clearly superior in term of performance. I'm wondering if there are hosting providers that offer virtual servers solely for web hosting? Basically, a simple setup, a bit less expensive and maybe a cPanel-style control panel. Anything out there like this?
======
Wijtec
We can offer you a VPS that comes with a controlpanel, we can probably use one
of the free panels around. I don't like offering cpanel, since they are quite
expensive. send us an email on info (@) wijtec (dot) nl.

We only use VPSs with dedicated hardware assigned to it, so no shared memory,
or shared cpu. Other customers can't cause delays on your service.

~~~
falldowngoboom
What is your company? (I tried your domain, and got an empty page.)

~~~
Wijtec
technically, we are a startup, merging some small companies into one, website
is under development

------
dpcan
You may want to look at <http://www.RackspaceCloud.com> Sites

~~~
falldowngoboom
Isn't this just a VPS?

"Cloud Servers" = 256MB for ~$10/month which is a great price - but it looks
like a plain old VPS. I could set it up, but there's no "friendly" way to
administer it.

"Managed Servers" are starting at $100/month, which is way too expensive.

~~~
jsatok
Cloud Servers are essentially just VPSs.

Cloud Sites (which is $100/month) is a clustered, high availability hosting
platform. I haven't personally used it, but based on my great experience with
Cloud Servers, I'd expect it to be worth every penny.

~~~
falldowngoboom
I'm sure it's a great service, but it's overkill.

Still looking for something as simple as a shared webhosting (mail and
webserver work "out of the box", easy control panel) but with better
performance.

There's a business idea here for someone.

~~~
dpcan
RackspaceCloud.com sites is exactly this. You create sites, they come with
uber-simple control panels, stats, email and databases. I really think you
should look again at RackspaceCloud.com sites.

